# Is there a way to disable Picth bending in Kontakt 5



## dathyr1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

I have purchased a special Guitar converter that changes standard audio to midi information and works great, but would like for some standard instruments to prevent them from being so sensitive on pitch bending notes.

So is there a way to turn off pitch bending or disable it in Kontakt 5 editor? Is there a main control setting in kontakt 5 that allows picth bending, or is this unique to each instrument being played? If so, where in the instrument is it doing the PB? I see the pitch bend wheel move a little each time I play a note from the guitar. Sometimes the tones are ok and other times the tones are off a little.

If I can turn off the pictch bending, just want to see if it plays any better.

This particular guitar controller just allows monophonic solo playing. I know I have to play the guitar very cleanly and accurately.

Just thought I would ask, thank you,

DaveT


----------



## mk282 (Apr 23, 2013)

Look up under "Source" section in instrument edit mode, you will see a "Mod" tab, click it, you should see pitch bend modulator. Reduce the modulation amount.

Make sure you have "Edit All Groups" enabled, too.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi mk282,

Thank you for the information. I see where it is now. I shall give it a try this coming weekend. Right now I have my Guitar in getting new strings put on it and will get it back on Saturday.

thanks allot,

DaveT


----------



## Dimmak (Apr 27, 2013)

```
on controller

if( $CC_NUM = 128 )
	ignore_controller
end if

 end on
```


----------

